# Parking in Mexican Hat for the SJ



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Hey, trying to remember... it's like a Pizza Hut or something by the turn off to the boat ramp? they charge like $10 or something? Memory is foggy... anyone have solid beta? Doing a Thanksgiving Sand Island to Mexican Hat trip...


----------



## mikepart (Jul 7, 2009)

Valle's


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, Valle's. Seems like it was 5-10 a day last year. Have fun!


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Can't remember specifically but its only $2 or $3 a day.


----------



## storm11 (Feb 10, 2006)

$3.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

right on, thanks you guys! Do I have to call & make arrangements ahead of time? Or can I just show up?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Just show up. My last trip I showed up late, they were closed, and I paid them when I finished my trip. Nice folks.


----------



## RiverMamma (May 3, 2009)

Right on, Thanks Phil!


----------

